# Lazy, Grouchy Young Lady (advice please)



## Emwinn (Nov 4, 2013)

So I always seem to pop up in the forum only when there's trouble but I need some advice.

Luna is about a year and a half old now. Her breeder says her mum and dad were both a bit lazy and slept more than usual, so that makes since- not as worried about that. But its like she fights me when I try to bond. Admittedly, the days I work double shifts and get home after 11pm I don't pick her up, but I always try and make contact with her. Am I screwing it up bad? She just hates being picked up, wants to crawl onto my neck all the time, and whenever I get the playpen out she just sits like "Really? Put me in the cage."

Besides a little flakes she seems ok physically? And we're doing oatmeal baths for that.

Are there such things as just....grumpy hedgehogs?


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Umm... hello. Hedgehogs are made up of pure grumpy :lol:

I'm kidding. How long have you had her? If you're still new to each other, she's probably still getting used to you. Erin can be like that sometimes. Most of the time I take her out in a snuggle bag and let her sleep on me. We're still bonding but I'm not disturbing her so much. 

Your hedgehog may not be an explorer, meaning she may not find the idea of a playpen as exciting as other hedgies might. Erin gets very shy when the lights are on and likes to hide. If I sit in the dark she sometimes comes out to explore, but only if she feels like it.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Our hedgie is NOT an explorer unless you count hiding in the most uncomfortable spots under my bra and up in my neck!! She ha never like the playpen, despite all the toys and fun things I have put in there. She runs right to her tube and hides in there until I shake her out an hour later!
She does love to snuggle though! I let her lay on me wherever is comfortable is at the time, as long as I can stand it! I will often hear her purr, so I know she is happy.
Don't forget they are nocturnal prey animals, which basically means that they are scared of everything including daylight!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Really, you should be taking her out every night. That really made a big difference for me was the bonding every night.

If you can spend just 20-30 minutes with her every night, see if it helps. On your double shift days, do you at least go in and talk to her in her cage while cleaning and feeding her? 

Do you give treats? Sometimes bribing them helps them come around.

She's got to learn that when you get her out, you will not be eating her. :grin:


----------

